# 2016 Ankona Copperhead Gen 2



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Sweet color combo.


----------



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice rig! I live on Merritt Island and use that ramp frequently. Just had an 18 Shadowcast built by Ankona. I'm almost done rigging it and will post up some new pictures. I'll probably see you around at some point.


----------



## mike.s (Sep 4, 2015)

Dustin1 said:


> Nice rig! I live on Merritt Island and use that ramp frequently. Just had an 18 Shadowcast built by Ankona. I'm almost done rigging it and will post up some new pictures. I'll probably see you around at some point.


 Post up some pics Dustin. I believe we are the only Ankona's on the island and yup we will probably see each other eventually as I live on the Island too.


----------



## Bigtuna53 (Nov 27, 2016)

mike.s said:


> Got on the list for the Copperhead in Oct 2015. Build complete and picked her up end of March 2016. Splashed her first week of April 2016. Been wanting to post some picks and give some feedback on her since microskiff helped me in making the decision to go with Ankona.
> View attachment 3856
> View attachment 3857
> View attachment 3858
> ...


You got a buddy selling one of their Copperheads/Cayennes/SUVs by any chance?


----------



## mike.s (Sep 4, 2015)

Bigtuna53 said:


> You got a buddy selling one of their Copperheads/Cayennes/SUVs by any chance?


Sorry Bigtuna don't know anyone near me selling one.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

mike.s said:


> Got on the list for the Copperhead in Oct 2015. Build complete and picked her up end of March 2016. Splashed her first week of April 2016. Been wanting to post some picks and give some feedback on her since microskiff helped me in making the decision to go with Ankona.
> View attachment 3856
> View attachment 3857
> View attachment 3858
> ...


Nice CH and great review, love the color combination. That's a lot of hours for short time, must be enjoying it! 

I called float-on about the spare tire location. They sent me a diagonal bracket that stays out of the way while launching. This was right after I got the boat though.


----------



## mike.s (Sep 4, 2015)

Str8-Six said:


> Nice CH and great review, love the color combination. That's a lot of hours for short time, must be enjoying it!
> 
> I called float-on about the spare tire location. They sent me a diagonal bracket that stays out of the way while launching. This was right after I got the boat though.


 I seen that in your review I just have not called them yet. Even if I pay for the bracket its all good. It should make it easier to launch without getting hung up on the tire at least on steep ramps. Just have to deal with the bow roller position.

Your CH looks great too and your review is what got me motivated to contribute to the forum. Thanks


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

mike.s said:


> I seen that in your review I just have not called them yet. Even if I pay for the bracket its all good. It should make it easier to launch without getting hung up on the tire at least on steep ramps. Just have to deal with the bow roller position.
> 
> Your CH looks great too and your review is what got me motivated to contribute to the forum. Thanks


Thanks Mike. Yeah, the roller and eye location should be located at least 2" down.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I thought that was in Merritt Island. I lived there for 17 years. Now I live on Destin. This week I picked up my new Native SUV 17 and went back through Merritt Island and stayed with some friends for 2 nights. so I was towing my Ankona around there for a couple of days. I planned on fishing the Lagoon but Friday was blowing 20-30. But we still took it out in the Lagoon and "wet tested" it. Any other time, I would not have gone out, but it was a new boat. It gave me a chance to see how that SUV handled 1-2' swells on the ICW both upwind and downwind. I was impressed. Trim the bow down and ran around 4500 rpm and it jumped on top of the swells and the bow slice through them. I only have about 5 hours on the boat so far so I will do a review once I have fished it some.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice Copperhead! 

When you say you are launching on a steep ramp and it hangs up, are you wet launching it? I had it happen on mine once, and realized that if I dry launched it, that wouldn't happen. 




Bigtuna53 said:


> You got a buddy selling one of their Copperheads/Cayennes/SUVs by any chance?


My brother was talking about putting our Cayenne on the market.


----------



## mike.s (Sep 4, 2015)

paint it black said:


> Nice Copperhead!
> 
> When you say you are launching on a steep ramp and it hangs up, are you wet launching it? I had it happen on mine once, and realized that if I dry launched it, that wouldn't happen.
> 
> ...


 If I'm alone 90% of the time when launching on the port ramp I do a wet launch since its the easiest for me being alone. Back down deep, Unhook winch strap from bow, jump up on bow, then drive boat off trailer. The catwalks from shore to the dock are pretty high and the CH would easily slip under it if wind is ripping and tried walking off with bow and transom lines. If I have someone with me I usually loosen the bow strap and push boat past roller and tire as if doing a dry launch, jump in boat, back a little further in unhook and drive off. Once I get the bracket for the spare tire that moves it out of the way I may be able to do more of a dry launch on that ramp alone.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

paint it black said:


> Nice Copperhead!
> 
> When you say you are launching on a steep ramp and it hangs up, are you wet launching it? I had it happen on mine once, and realized that if I dry launched it, that wouldn't happen.
> 
> ...


I can not dry launch my CH with the float on trailer. It does launch better up higher but the tires are still more than half way in the water(I don't consider that dry launch). PIB, did you winch the boat up all the time or drive on to the roller? Also thanks for artwork, I ordered a couple decals from your website that are sweet!


----------



## Bigtuna53 (Nov 27, 2016)

Good. lets talk. DM if you'd like. 




paint it black said:


> Nice Copperhead!
> 
> When you say you are launching on a steep ramp and it hangs up, are you wet launching it? I had it happen on mine once, and realized that if I dry launched it, that wouldn't happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Str8-Six said:


> I can not dry launch my CH with the float on trailer. It does launch better up higher but the tires are still more than half way in the water(I don't consider that dry launch). PIB, did you winch the boat up all the time or drive on to the roller? Also thanks for artwork, I ordered a couple decals from your website that are sweet!


I always got my tires wet, but kept the hubs out of the water. I winched the skiff up, never drove it on.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Cool, I'll try that next time.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

paint it black said:


> I always got my tires wet, but kept the hubs out of the water. I winched the skiff up, never drove it on.


That's the way I do it too. Sometimes if the ramp is not very steep when launching, my stern is not even in the water and I have to push it off the trailer.


----------



## mike.s (Sep 4, 2015)

Did some fishing today and on the way back to the ramp made two WOT runs first one into wind slight chop she maxed out at 5800 rpm at 30kts. Second run was with the wind maxed out at 6000 rpm and 32kts. Etec 60 with Rouge 13x19 4 blade.

As for launching dry or wet for me it depends on the ramp I'm using. A couple around here you have to dry launch, almost to the hub then push boat off. Others if I can drive it on and off the trailer that's what I do but you will submerge the hubs using this technique. Just make sure you have a good maintenance program for the trailer if your constantly submerging the hubs.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

The Evinrude 60 still running well?


----------



## mike.s (Sep 4, 2015)

commtrd said:


> The Evinrude 60 still running well?


 Yes running good have had no problems.


----------

